#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-29
<mhall119> cjohnston: I understand the desire behind it, but I'm afraid it's going to cause more confusion that it solves
<Ddorda> ‎morning guys
<YoBoY> good morning
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: sup?
<YoBoY> Ddorda: hi, well... trying to make plans to reorganise our team teams and our projects on launchpad
<YoBoY> and you ?
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: all good, trying to find a way to make out LoCo activity grow
<Ddorda> ‎thought about trying what the italians did
<YoBoY> the testing team ?
<Ddorda> ‎indeed
<YoBoY> it's good, here we are more "events oriented" not contribute to the ubuntu project ¬_¬ lot of non technical people, it's good also but not the same ^^
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/ufr_lp_orga.png << our team organisation now
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/ufr_lp_orga_futur.png << and the futur organisation
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: when you have an huge LoCo you have many end-users
<Ddorda> ‎i don't think it's a bad thing
<YoBoY> yes and a tiny small core group to make it work, it's very hard ^^"
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: hm.. i see
<Ddorda> ‎well, we have only 7m people whole over the country so we don't need to work hard to convince everybody :P
<dholbach> good morning!
<toabctl> hi
<czajkowski> aloha folks
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> czajkowski, just FYI there's two different mailing lists about the LD
<czajkowski> dholbach: ello, how's you ?
<dholbach> the one on LP is just bug mail and merge proposals
<dholbach> czajkowski, good good - how are you?
<dholbach> the one on lists.u.c is for general discussion (and free for everyone to sign up for it)
<czajkowski> good someone just told me it's going to be -8 at the weekend in \Stuttgart so rather worried :s
<czajkowski> dholbach: ahh ok
<dholbach> ha, same in Berlin
<czajkowski> dholbach: I could see the one I wanted to suscribe to was having discussions that were taking place in here and I was being asked stuff
<czajkowski> so just wanted to have it in one place
<dholbach> there's discussions in all kinds of merge proposals and bug reports too
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<czajkowski> tis cool
<cjohnston> mornin
<cjohnston> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> mornin! would it be possible to give mhall119 and myself admin access so that we can fix bugs like bug 660822
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 660822 in loco-directory "Duplicate venue cannot be deleted (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/660822
<dholbach> we should fix this in the code
<dholbach> ie: not allow places with same name and same address
<cjohnston> allowing merges or something?
<dholbach> no, tell folks upfront that they're about to enter the same venue again
<cjohnston> I would say though that it is possible to have two venues with the same address... 
<dholbach> same name and same address?
<cjohnston> different name, same address... i missed the same name part..
<mhall119> morning
<cjohnston> hey mhall119 
<cjohnston> for this particular venue, the second one was entered with Washington, DC in the address area.. I removed that part, and placed it in the city...
<mhall119> cjohnston: want to do a release today after your two merge proposals are reviewed?
<cjohnston> that works
<dholbach> ok, I updated the bug
<dholbach> I don't think we should have any "merge venue" business :)
<dholbach> it's too much work
<dholbach> we just shouldn't allow it :)
<dholbach> maybe do some   .strip().lower()  checks when comparing the two
<mhall119> cjohnston: okay, the header change is approved and merged, you and dholbach decide what you think is best for the "Add Team Event" link
<dholbach> I think it's OK if the LD tells them "you're not part of any team, you can't add a team event"
<dholbach> :)
<cjohnston> it says your not part of this team or on the LC.
<mhall119> dholbach: the question is whether we should show the link to people who are not logged in, then take them to the login screen, then back to an error message
<mhall119> I think that may be more confusing
<cjohnston> Could possible even add a link: $is_member > If you would like to add an event for $your_team click here.
<dholbach> I think the problem we have right now is that people don't know what they could do with the LD even if they were logged in
<dholbach> what do you think if you add a link saying "join a team now" and refer them back to /teams/?
<mhall119> I've got to run to work, I'll be back in an hour or so
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> let's chat later
 * dholbach goes and makes some tea
<cjohnston> dholbach: any objection to pusing a release today?
<czajkowski> mmm Tea
<czajkowski> excellent idea dholbach 
<cjohnston> teabags?
<dholbach> cjohnston, not at all
<dholbach> cjohnston, no tea bags here
<czajkowski> cjohnston: knock it off :)
<cjohnston> dholbach: I was just gonna tell you to wait till czajkowski sees t
<cjohnston> it
<cjohnston> I'll wait until discussion on the action links is finished and then ill start setting up the release
 * mhall119 is back
<czajkowski> mhall119: welcome 
<dholbach> Pendulum, you might want to send that mail to loco-directory@lists.ubuntu.com
<dholbach> ... nobody has used that mailing list yet anyway
<dholbach> cjohnston, ^ you didn't advertise it sell
<cjohnston> I know... I failed
<Pendulum> dholbach: oh. didn't know about that list
<dholbach> Pendulum, thank cjohnston :-P
<cjohnston> ouch...
<Pendulum> dholbach: thanks. sent :)
<dholbach> super
<czajkowski> Pendulum: sorry my fault for linking to that list 
<Pendulum> czajkowski: no worries, tis grand :P
<czajkowski> ;)
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you want to hold on the action links or push with a release
<cjohnston> daker: ping
<daker> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/650647/comments/6 please.. im not entirly sure thats correct
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 650647 in ubuntu-website (and 1 other project) "Check the footer color (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> dholbach is back!
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'd hate to hold on a change that's just waiting on a yes or no
<cjohnston> dholbach: is back, so we can discuss
<dholbach> if you prefer not to show it, that's fine with me - I just thought that it'd make sense to show users the options they have even if they might run into a "ok, you logged in, but hey you're not part of a team yet - go back to the teams' list to join one"
<dholbach> if you disagree - that's totally fine with me - as I said earlier: my idea was just that most users have no idea what they can do with the LD
<cjohnston> jledbetter: ping
<jledbetter> cjohnston, Sup
<cjohnston> jledbetter: your a member of two loco's still right?
<jledbetter> cjohnston, Ayup
<cjohnston> when you click add event from http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/  which one does it go to
<jledbetter> Asks me to select a team. But if I'm already looking at a team, then I think it defaults to whatever team I'm looking at. I think that's where I ran into trouble. 
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<jledbetter> Sure thing :)
<mhall119> jledbetter: correct, the link on the team page is only for that team
<mhall119> and only shows if you're a member of that team
<jledbetter> Right. If I go back to the right spot then I am reminded that I need to say which team I'm creating the event for.
<mhall119> it'll only ask you which team when it can't infer it from context
<mhall119> cjohnston: so what's the decision?
<cjohnston> not mine
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> I really don't care either way
<cjohnston> so its your decision
<cjohnston> !lc
<ubot4`> Factoid 'lc' not found
<cjohnston> !lococouncil
<ubot4`> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> LC could we get some assistance with: bug 609695.. look in the merge request
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 609695 in loco-directory "Documentation for adding event should be included (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609695
<cjohnston> hehe.. mass ping ftw
<leogg> cjohnston: will that block be translatable?
<mhall119> yes, each paragraph is a separate trasnlatable string
<leogg> mhall119: nice!
<leogg> cjohnston: maybe a link on the 'add an event' bit? if it's easy to implement? 
<paultag> cjohnston, we're not a doc team
<paultag> cjohnston, don't keep assigning us bugs that you don't want to write
<cjohnston> paultag: that was actually requested by Daniel.. And that's fine.. I'll mark any bug that I don't want to write as wontfix
<cjohnston> It was written.. AFAIK by one of the developers.. and it was asked that the LC review it
<paultag> cjohnston, those bugs are OK, but I don't like the loco-council tagged bugs for us to write up content, I assure you, we don't spend all our time working on writing stuff, we have work that we have to do
<paultag> cjohnston, just keep that in mind
<mhall119> paultag: some of those had LC members volunteer to write something
<cjohnston> I understand that.. Someone needs to write stuff when its needed... A developer is not responsible for it.. There were even atleast one task from UDS for an LC member to write something
<mhall119> iirc, itnet7 volunteered for one, and I think czajkowski was going to do another
<cjohnston> there is no reason that out of the 6 LC members, we can't get some assistance in writing stuff
<paultag> cjohnston, yes, but part of the LC is not the LC. Assign us if it's actually LC. I don't care to write things, and I don't like waking up to see i've been subscribed to a bug that I won't help with
<paultag> cjohnston, set up a docs team, and assign them, then have whoever join it
<cjohnston> If you don't want to participate in writing documentation about LoCo Team stuff then maybe the LoCo Council position is better served by someone else
<paultag> cjohnston, are you saying that I'm unfit for the council?
<paultag> cjohnston, and are you saying that the LD drives the Council? Just to be clear?
<cjohnston> No to either.. however, I do believe that part of being on the LC is writing the documentation for things involving loco teams... and I do believe that documentation would be better served being written by someone extremely familiar with everything involved with loco teams than a developer who happens to like the LD project. And at what point did I say that the LD drives the council.. The council should drive th
<cjohnston> who wrote all this documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams  ? I'm willing to bet it wasnt just some random person.. and who maintains it? prolly the LC... should be the same with the LD
<paultag> cjohnston, to your point, we document lots, but it's not our job to copy what we've written into the LD. I mean, really. We're not developers on the LD. The LD caters to LoCo Teams, which is the team that we maintain
<paultag> cjohnston, yes, right. So we should not have to do your work for you
<paultag> cjohnston, if the docs don't exist, we'll write it. If they do, copy them in
<paultag> cjohnston, otherwise you're just making work for us that we don't need
<paultag> cjohnston, surely you see this
<cjohnston> ok.. well.. that specific bug, im pretty sure no documentation exists about it already.
<paultag> cjohnston, so in this case, it's OK. TBH I did not even open it because we keep getting the same stuff, and I keep getting slowly irritated by it
<cjohnston> however, other bugs... things are layed out in a particular way for a reason.. and I would think that reason would best be chosen by the LC.. what I think is important isn't what you guys may think is important
<mhall119> paultag: in the future, please come to us about things we do that irritate you before it becomes a sore point
<paultag> mhall119, I'd rather not change a workflow just because it's something I don't care for personally
<paultag> cjohnston, whatever. Do what you need to do, I have work to get back to some work. Just, please. Don't think of the LC as a doc team.
<paultag> We're not, I assure you
<mhall119> we do try not to bother the LC over minor things, but since what we put on LD is often considered "official", we should be getting LC review of claims or suggestions we are making
<paultag> mhall119, I'm happy to review finished product, but I hate it when we're subscribed to a bug that is not fix commited
<mhall119> paultag: we tag loco-council on bugs that need LC review, bugs that need LC opinions, or bugs that need "official" LC input
<paultag> mhall119, just a moment
<mhall119> honestly, we don't want to pawn work off on you, because that slows down our development.  We only put bugs on hold against the LC when we feel that it would be improper for us to continue on our own
<paultag> bug #644422
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 644422 in loco-directory "Additional info on main page (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644422
<paultag> That was tagged loco-council and we were subscribed. All of that is on the Wiki
<paultag> More over, it's not finished
<paultag> so there's nothing to review, and it's literally a copy paste
<cjohnston> Ok.. I choose to copy and paste this part of the text that you reference: Outstanding! Hop on over to #ubuntu-locoteams. It's where the LoCo enthusiasts like to hang out. No, you don't have to be a leader, we won't bite, we swear!
<cjohnston> It's a great place to chat to other members from different teams, get ideas off them and learn how other teams interact. Why not join and idle and learn from one another.
<cjohnston> Encourage your team to join this channel, by adding it to your wiki information on IRC, or in your channel topic also.
<cjohnston> Is that the most fitting?
<paultag> cjohnston, I'm pretty sure I wrote some of that
<paultag> cjohnston, what about it?
<cjohnston> Is that the best text to fill that bug report?
<paultag> cjohnston, no, are you saying you can't tell what's right to put in?
<paultag> cjohnston, commit it in, mark it fix commited, then ask for a review
<paultag> cjohnston, there's no reason we have to copy and paste for you
<cjohnston> My view of what is best may be different than that of the LC is what im saying
<paultag> it's not our project
<paultag> cjohnston, whatever. Just do what you're going to do
<paultag> cjohnston, I have some work, cheers.
<mhall119> okay, we all just want to do our best to help the community and these projects, we're all on the same team here
<mhall119> if we have differences of opinion on how and who should solve a given problem, let's try and find an optimal solution
<mhall119> if we are tagging too many bugs as loco-council, then lets figure out why and what to do about it
<paultag> mhall119, it's OK, don't let me change a working workflow
<paultag> mhall119, I'm just noting my frustration
<mhall119> paultag: if it's causing frustration, then maybe it's not working as best as it could, so lets see if something can be fixed to make it better
<paultag> mhall119, it's really OK. I can set filters, it does not have to bug me
<mhall119> I'd rather change our workflow than repeat the last 20 minutes again
<paultag> mhall119, me too, tbh. I think that's the harshest I've been on anyone, and I really feel bad about that.
<mhall119> as far as bug #644422 is concerned, I'm inclined to mark it wontfix, I don't see a need for additional text on the homepage
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 644422 in loco-directory "Additional info on main page (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644422
<mhall119> it was probably tagged for loco-council to get someone's opinion on whether we need more description about what a loco team is on the homepage of the directory
<mhall119> if that was the case, it should have been noted in the comments
<mhall119> which, again, is something we can change to avoid this coming up in the future
<paultag> mhall119, you can use more then one tag. I have a tool that we use for the LC to automate stuff, and generate lists
<paultag> mhall119, if you have a set of tags you want to use ( loco-council-opinion, loco-council-review, etc ) I can build it in to the tool
<mhall119> paultag: do you have some existing tags for different LC needs?
<paultag> mhall119, we use the ubuntu-locoteams project for our stuff, I am willing to add in code for the LD, if you'd like
<mhall119> paultag: I don't understand what that means
<paultag> mhall119, we have a tool, lintco
<paultag> mhall119, it has code to generate stuff that we can use. Right now, we can pull up re-applications and stuff from it
<paultag> mhall119, I can add in LD bugs that have some tags, if you set up a tag system
<paultag> mhall119, into lintco
<paultag> mhall119, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams/LoCoLint
<paultag> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoLint
<mhall119> paultag: okay, but I'm still not sure how we would use this
<paultag> mhall119, you would not, you'd just tag bugs you'd like whatever on
<paultag> mhall119, then we can look up bugs that need our review, or opinion or whatever
<mhall119> oh, ok, this is something the LC would use?
<paultag> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> is this widely used by LC members?
<paultag> mhall119, eventually, some of this will be sent out in a weekly report
<paultag> mhall119, mostly me at this point, but it's going to be reporting
<mhall119> aw, weekly?
<paultag> mhall119, we have lots of stuff :)
<paultag> mhall119, details, details. This tool is less then a month old
<paultag> mhall119, but I would be willing to compile all the tagged stuff and say "We need your opinion on X" or "We need a review of Y"
<mhall119> okay, I'd be willing to use 2 separate tags for -review and -advice
<paultag> mhall119, I just don't like when we're forced to drive the bug
<paultag> mhall119, or whatever, I'm just shooting the shit, I have no game plan
<mhall119> anything more than that and I think they will be mis-used
<paultag> mhall119, let's just sit on it. We'll work it out
<paultag> mhall119, right now, I'm still a bit tweeked up and I don't think I'm the best to talk to right now
<mhall119> I'll bring it up with dholbach and czajkowski in teh morning
<paultag> mhall119, we'll work it out :)
<czajkowski> aloha 
<czajkowski> I leave for an hour.....
<jledbetter> Heh
<Joeb454> leogg: ping
<leogg> Joeb454: pong
<Joeb454> leogg: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=397
<leogg> Joeb454: great!
<leogg> Joeb454: I'll buy you a beer next time we meet ;)
<Joeb454> leogg: I'll hold you to that ;)
<Joeb454> leogg: I'm just send out an email, you can forward to the LC if you like
<leogg> :)
<leogg> Joeb454: cool! thank you!
<paultag> hey Joeb454 
<Joeb454> np leogg
<Joeb454> hey paultag
<paultag> Joeb454, I've been reading your emails
<Joeb454> :|
<paultag> Joeb454, :)
<Joeb454> how did you get my password
<paultag> Joeb454, Naw, to the LC, dawg
<Joeb454> lol, I know what you meant, I was just being awkward
<paultag> Joeb454, Oh. Well in that case
 * paultag moves close to joe
<paultag> Joeb454, I read your facebook on an hourly basis
<Joeb454> paultag: hourly? I read yours every 5 minutes
<paultag> Joeb454, and that is a match made in heaven
<czajkowski> leogg: how come he gets beer I sorted your tickets out :p
<paultag> Joeb454, in the words of your lover: "You're a dick."
<Joeb454> lol
<czajkowski> paultag: oi oi
<paultag> czajkowski, wha?
<leogg> czajkowski: hehe... I'll buy you a beer too :)
<Joeb454> czajkowski: funnily enough, he's not lying
<paultag> czajkowski, Joeb454's girlfriend said it, not me
<czajkowski> whoo
<Joeb454> she was kind enough to say that on my facebook
<czajkowski> not pc 
<czajkowski> :)
 * Joeb454 shuffles away
 * czajkowski goe sin search of a housemate to throttle
<paultag> Joeb454, You should change your facebook name
<czajkowski> eating her internets!
<Joeb454> paultag: to what?
<paultag> Joeb454, Joe "Montague" Barker
<mhall119> czajkowski: throttling the housemates already?  I see you've settled in 
<czajkowski> they are making it hard for me to ssh
<mhall119> set some QoS on the router
<mhall119> I'm sure they'd all agree on the superiority of ssh traffic
<paultag> Joeb454, do you get it?
<paultag> Joeb454, I made a classy joke
<Joeb454> paultag: you did, well done :P
<czajkowski> paultag: is such a classy guy 
<paultag> :P
<Joeb454> czajkowski: are we talking about the same paultag ?
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> no comment 
<paultag> :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: here is my concern with the new time change thing...
<cjohnston> it says start date and local time of the event
<cjohnston> if you have a venue, it works fine... if you dont have a venue, it defaults to utc, but still shows the "local time"
<cjohnston> if you add an event with the times 00:00 to 01:00 and no venue, it shows 00:00 to 01:00 utc.. if you then go add a venue that is -5, it now shows 00:00 to 01:00 est...
<cjohnston> seems wrong to me
<cjohnston> anyone else have thoughts on that?
<mhall119> cjohnston: that was intentional
<mhall119> so that people wouldn't have to go back and change the times for all their events when they set/change the timezone of their venue
<mhall119> because they've been using the times as if they were local, even though they were actually UTC, this creates the least amount of apparent change
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> once a venue's timezone is set, the only realistic reason for changing it would be if it was set incorrectly
<mhall119> and in that case, again we would want the apparent local time to stay the same
<cjohnston> How about if there isn't a venue set remove the tz?
<cjohnston> display
<cjohnston> I could see how it would be confusing otherwise.. 
<cjohnston> say that I am planning an event, but dont have a venue set right now.. you go look at it, and it displays 1500 utc...
<cjohnston> you might not ever look at it again if I tell you where the venue is.. so you may still think 1500 utc
<cjohnston> (you wouldnt cause you know better, but average joe user)
<cjohnston> mhall119: I forget.. will light-django-theme be pulled automatically? I don't think there are any updates, but dont remember
<mhall119> cjohnston: no, you have to ask them to pull it
<mhall119> I don't think there have been any updates to it though
<mhall119> in know AlanBell was working on some, so we probably will next time
<cjohnston> mhall119: PM ;-)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-30
<mhall119> I need ideas of something small and fun to write using dbus
<dscassel> What's involved in updating chanops in our LoCo IRC channel? 
<dscassel> Just ask in #ubuntu-irc?
<nhandler> dscassel: A bit late, but that is something you guys (or folks with the +f flag) can handle yourselves. Take a look at /msg chanserv help flags . +votiA is a common set of flags for operators
<dscassel> nhandler: Thanks.  We're a bit short on ops right now, as our only current active one is starting exams or something.
<dscassel> Not an emergency; I can wait till she reappears. But if there's something easy I can do in the meantime.
<dscassel> ...
<nhandler> dscassel: What is the channel?
<dscassel> #ubuntu-ca
<nhandler> dscassel: You will need Burgundavia, coleSLAW, or hypa7ia to add new operators there
<nhandler> We also tend to recommend adding *!*@freenode/staff/* and UbuntuIrcCouncil so that if no operators are around in an emergency when no other operators are around, the IRCC or freenode staff can help your team out
<dscassel> Okay. I'll wait till hypatia shows up again. 
<dscassel> Thanks. :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<YoBoY> moin dholbach 
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<YoBoY> when is your screencast on Opening and managing a project in Launchpad ? :D
<dholbach> YoBoY, ?
<YoBoY> your next show
<dholbach> no :)
<dholbach> there have been a number of 
<dholbach> presentations about this already
<YoBoY> arf... missed all of them... do you have some great links about that ? I'm reorganising our team projects in launchpad and have to write a good tutorial in french to explain how we have to work 
<dholbach> ok, at least I found some about bzr+lp
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0909/LP_CodeHosting
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0901/BzrAndLp
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek0802/LPHosting
<YoBoY> ok thanks
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekJaunty/LPCodeHost
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekgutsy/LP_HostCode
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekfeisty/lpbazaar
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekfeisty/launchpad
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekfeisty/launchpad2
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekedgy/UsingLaunchpad
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekedgy/UsingLaunchpad2
<YoBoY> don't go so back in the past :P
<dholbach> ok, that's all I could find for now :)
<dholbach> and I could imagine there's lots on the launchpad blog too
<dholbach> and they have a bunch of videos too iirc
<YoBoY> ok, I search for them after reading all theses irc courses
<dholbach> rock on
<mhall119> yay, new release of loco-directory is live!
<dholbach> yeeeeeeeehaw
<dholbach> I can see ponies!
<mhall119> I can see local times!
<cjohnston> mhall119: if I search florida, it shows the FL team twice ?
<daker> mhall119, if I search "moroccan", it shows the MA team 6 times ?
<daker> http://loco.ubuntu.com/search/?q=moroccan&x=0&y=0
<daker> brb
<mhall119> yes, I see
<mhall119> it must be matching on multiple fields, but I don't know why that's causing duplicates in the QuerySet
<mhall119> daker: can you set the timezone on your venues to make sure that's working right for you?
<mhall119> fix is at https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/683095/+merge/42232
<czajkowski> aloha 
 * cjohnston hides
<czajkowski> cjohnston: ....
<cjohnston> i didnt do it this time
<cjohnston> i swear
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> look czajkowski! locoltimes on loco.ubuntu.com!
<cjohnston> localtimes too! :-P
<czajkowski> I saw 
<czajkowski> :D
<mhall119> now if only somebody would set the timezones for the UK and Ireland venues
<mhall119> the canadian team is already on it I see
<mhall119> Daviey: any word on django-openid-auth?
<YoBoY> stupid question, each venue have to be modified to change the timezone ?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> I didn't have a way to automatically set it
<mhall119> I guess I could havve used long/lat if they were set
<mhall119> but that would have been a lot of code for a one-time thing
<mhall119> and lots didn't have long/lat anyway
<cjohnston> daker: what was your thought on that comment from yesterday?
<daker> cjohnston, i need to do some investigations
<cjohnston> ok.. cool
<cjohnston> spam for everyone! hehe
<michael_k> ??
<cjohnston> I just sent an email to the loco-contacts mailing list
<michael_k> the one about LD?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> and the subscription notifications begin
<michael_k> yes! just confirmed mine
<cjohnston> I noticed
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> should I subscribe?
<cjohnston> no
<mhall119> ok good
<cjohnston> did I ever make you a moderator or whatever?
<mhall119> of what?
<cjohnston> let me know if you get an email please
<mhall119> nothing yet
<cjohnston> hmm
<mhall119> I don't think I subscribed to that one yet
<cjohnston> you are
<mhall119> maybe it only sent me one copy for both loco-contacts and loco-directory
<mhall119> I got the one from loco-contacts
<cjohnston> yes.. but you should be getting another email
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-01
<jpds> txwikinger / txwikinger3: ubuntu-ca.org DNS updated.
 * mhall119 throws a brick at cjohnston 
<mhall119> stop blowing up my inbox
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> onle ~300 bugs left to go through
<cjohnston> just wait till we have a little mini bug jam session and close a hundred bugs in one day
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> it was only about 25 emails
<mhall119> you're about to get your very own inbox filter rule
<cjohnston> yay!
<jpds> mhall119: Anything but the /dev/null.
<cjohnston> I strive to be special
<Ddorda> ‎g'morning :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<dholbach> mhall119, how's the bits and pieces for the django foundations coming together?
<mhall119> dholbach: not much going on right now, first bit of free time I've had went to the big 2 LD bugs
<dholbach> mhall119, sure sure - take it easy - I'm not here to hassle you :)
<mhall119> I know
<mhall119> I'm wishing there was a forest/subrepo plugin or something for bzr
<mhall119> that would make things much easier to manage
<mhall119> dholbach: if you can get in touch with jamesh about my outstanding django-openid-auth merge proposals, I'd appreciate it
<mhall119> I've tried sending emails, bumping the propsal, even IRC
<dholbach> mhall119, will do
<dholbach> I just talked to him and he said he'd been extremely busy - I'll see if there's any other point of contact
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<mhall119> I applied to join the team, but even if approved I wouldn't want to approve and land my own code
<dholbach> yeah - I don't like doing that myself
<mhall119> dholbach: can you go here http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/16/detail/
<mhall119> and tell me if you get a pix.ie login prompt
<dholbach> I do
<mhall119> :(
<dholbach> the link to the pixie thing is broken too: http://pix.ie/notfound#ubuntu%20#release%20#party%20#2010%20#10.04
<dholbach> http://pix.ie/explore/tag/#ubuntu%20#release%20#party%20#2010%20#10.04
<dholbach> oh man
<mhall119> maybe that's why
<dholbach> why did we move back to loads of tags?
<mhall119> no other global event is giving the pixie login
<mhall119> dholbach: we didn't
<dholbach> it breaks all links
<mhall119> it's an old global event
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> he, thanks :)
<dholbach> I got worried already :)
<mhall119> it's the Lucid release party event
<dholbach> gotcha :)
<mhall119> for some reason the Bangladesh team is having one this month :(
<YoBoY> FrenchTeam report : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam/TeamReports/10/November
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: wow, the stuff look AWESOME!
<Ddorda> ‎nice job
<YoBoY> thanks, but I had help ;)
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: are the sources available somewhere?
<Ddorda> ‎so maybe we can use these materials too, we don't have many graphic editors
<YoBoY> the sources of what ?
<YoBoY> everything ? ^^"
<YoBoY> Ddorda: ^
<Ddorda> ‎i guess
<Ddorda> ‎we'll use what we find relevant :P
<YoBoY> Ddorda: i need to check the licences before, but sure, I can already give you what is "mine", my licence is simple, CC-SA, one minute
<YoBoY> Ddorda: http://yoboy.fr/images/ufr_badge_cof_blanc_aubergine.svg http://yoboy.fr/images/ufr_badge_cof_blanc_orange.svg
<Ddorda> ‎thanks!
<czajkowski> !lococouncil > czajkowski 
<ubot4`> czajkowski, please see my private message
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-02
<Ddorda> ‎good morning
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> hey Ddorda :) how are you ?
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: all good, sorry i disappeared last night, had to go...
<YoBoY> no problem, i was going to to disappear to sleep also ;)
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: you helped a lot, i'll check out if it is possible to us to use paypal too. i hope we do.
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: oh, so i guess i had good timing
<Ddorda> ‎;)
<YoBoY> yes :)
<cjohnston> blah
<czajkowski> meh
<cjohnston> oh hush
<dholbach> good morning!
<cjohnston> mornin dholbach 
<dholbach> heya cjohnston
<cjohnston> how goes?
<dholbach> good good - how are you?
<cjohnston> ehh.. its 0300.. I can't sleep :-/  and im at work
<czajkowski> evil snow 
<leoquant> Swiftly the blizzard stretched a frozen arm
<leoquant> From out the hollow night-
<leoquant> Stripping the world of all her scarlet pomp,
<leoquant> And muffling her in white.
<cjohnston> dholbach: I'm about to drop kick loco-directory
<dholbach> go outside, walk around the block, start breathing again, take it easy, relax
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I'm in over my head but its too late to get out
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> I think the migration i created isnt working right
<cjohnston> dholbach, if you get some time, could you take a look at what I have and see if maybe you can figure it out?
<dholbach> sure, push the branch and I'll check it out
<cjohnston> dholbach: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/+junk/meeting-feature   I have it in my junk for now..
<cjohnston> the error im getting is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538932/
<cjohnston> its highly possible that im doing it all wrong which is why im doing it in junk for now
<dholbach> cjohnston, go back to where you were first (remove meetings/migrations/) and do:
<dholbach> ./manage.py schemamigration --initial meetings meetings_initial
<czajkowski> noo
<czajkowski> boo
<dholbach> ?
<dholbach> you have a database in a broken state right now
<dholbach> oh no
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> we're stuck with django 0.6
<dholbach> just a sec
<cjohnston> i think thats what i did
<cjohnston> this is the exact line I ran: ./manage.py startmigration meetings add_meetings --initial
<dholbach> hang on, I was using south 0.7
<cjohnston> im using 6.2
<dholbach> 6.2?
<cjohnston> yes
<dholbach> 6.2 what?
<cjohnston> south
<cjohnston> 0.6.2
<dholbach> that version does not exist :)
<dholbach> ah ok
<cjohnston> stupid 0.. lol
<YoBoY> what appens with the users ? Oo', 233 openiduser now, and i can't find two of my team contacts.
<cjohnston> we are waiting on django_open_auth to be fixed
<YoBoY> ok, i'll wait ^^"
<cjohnston> nothin we can do.. the merge has been requested.. waiting on review and merg
<cjohnston> e
<dholbach> cjohnston, " ./manage.py startmigration meetings add_meetings --initial" with the old south does not work for me
<dholbach> it gives me "django.core.exceptions.ImproperlyConfigured: App with label meetings could not be found"
<cjohnston> I didn't get an error when I ran the command.. hmm
<cjohnston> any idea what to do to fix?
<dholbach> I've run into this before, let me see what I can do
<cjohnston> ok
<czajkowski> cjohnston: go to bed 
<dholbach> cjohnston, sorry, I'm of no help - no idea what's going on here
<dholbach> cjohnston, you might have to wait for mhall119, or maybe Daviey knows something
<Daviey> cjohnston: fixed in 0.7
<Daviey> cjohnston: http://south.aeracode.org/ticket/338
<dholbach> Daviey, we don't have that on cranberry
<Daviey> dholbach: worthy of an SRU? :)
<dholbach> Daviey, I would have to ask a server team member about that
<cjohnston> I didn't get that error when I did my startmigration, which is odd..
 * Daviey looks left, looks right
 * cjohnston spies a server team member
 * cjohnston points at Daviey 
<cjohnston> :-P
<Daviey> gah, why aren't all people using deb src 3 yet :/
<Daviey> cjohnston: hmm
<Daviey> are you sure it didn't work? :)
<Daviey> cjohnston: need a full traceback i think
<cjohnston> Daviey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/538946/
<cjohnston> thats what I get when I run it
<Daviey> erm
<Daviey> what about django.core.exceptions.ImproperlyConfigured
<Daviey> ?
<Daviey> cjohnston: ^^
<cjohnston> where is that?
<Daviey> <dholbach> +it gives me "django.core.exceptions.ImproperlyConfigured: App with label meetings could not be found"
<cjohnston> I dont see that
<cjohnston> dholbach: does
<dholbach> can you try to be a bit more clear? :)
<dholbach> ah, yes - I see that problem in a lucid chroot
<cjohnston> me be more clear?
 * cjohnston is confused..
<dholbach> when you said "dholbach: does", I thought you'd say "does" to me
<dholbach> which didn't make sense
<cjohnston> 3~sorry...
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> sorry
<dholbach> no worries :)
<cjohnston> I've been up for 24 hours now.. :-/
<cjohnston> Daviey: so since I'm not having that error, but a different error, any idea on what I can do to fix the problem I'm having?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: besides sleep
<cjohnston> that too.. i gotta wait till I get off work tho
<Daviey> cjohnston: i'll have to investigate, but yours looked liked it worked :/
<Daviey> just a warning
<dholbach> but his doesn't work as the resulting database doesn't have the tables
<Daviey> Oh
<Daviey> i see
<cjohnston> yes
<Daviey> cjohnston: can you push your broken branch somewhere?
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/+junk/meeting-feature
<dholbach> Daviey, ^
<Daviey> great... i'll poke later :)
<Daviey> thanks dholbach 
<dholbach> de nada
<cjohnston> thanks Daviey dholbach 
 * cjohnston is off.. bbl
<mhall119> cjohnston: startmigration worked for me on your branch
<mhall119> using old south
<mhall119> 0.6.x
<cjohnston> mhall119: same here.. but I get a DB error.. did you get the db error?
<mhall119> haven't run it yet
<cjohnston> when you get a chance, that'd be great
<mhall119> yup, I get an error
<cjohnston> same one as mine? no teams_teammeeting_teams or something like that
<mhall119> no, different
<cjohnston> meeting_teammeeting_teams
<mhall119> pysqlite2.dbapi2.OperationalError: table "meetings_basemeeting" already exists
<mhall119> which is wierd, it should be using sqlite
<cjohnston> I guess I'm messing something up good.. lol
<mhall119> nope, my fault
<mhall119> I had old tables in my database
<mhall119> after deleting them, the migration went fine
<cjohnston> what about when you go /teams/$team/meetings
<mhall119> dangit, chromium keeps segfalting on me
<mhall119> there I get a template error
<mhall119> Caught OperationalError while rendering: no such table: meetings_teammeeting_teams
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> thats the issue im having
<cjohnston> that i need help with
<mhall119> looks like south isn't creating your manytomany tables
<cjohnston> That's what I Was thinking, cause it is doing it for the events_teamevent_teams
<cjohnston> but im beyond what I know how to do :-/
<mhall119> okay, I dropped the tables, deleted the entries in south-migrationhistory, and re-ran the startmigration --initial command, and it made the correct tables
<cjohnston> ok.. ill try that in a bit
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119:  how do I delete the entries in south-migrationhistory
<cjohnston> mhall119: even on a brand new branch pull and new setup, new db it still didnt work.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-03
<mhall119> cjohnston: you'll have to run manual SQL to delete the rows for meetings from the south_migrationhistory table
<head_victim> Anyone able to assist with team reports in here at the moment?
<head_victim> Sorry for cross posting, I have had assistance with the team reports. Thanks.
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning!
<czajkowski> aloha
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping me when you get up please
<mhall119> cjohnston: consider yourself pinged
<Ddorda> ‎nhandler: here?
<czajkowski> !lococouncil > czajkowski
<ubot4`> czajkowski, please see my private message
<cjohnston> Ddorda: he is prolly at school
<nigelb> mhall119: Hi
<nigelb> mhall119: Do you know why we use the secret key in django?
<mhall119> nigelb: I think it's used in generating the session cookie
<nigelb> mhall119: ah thanks :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-04
<YoBoY> Good morning
<YoBoY> Risque I'm going to a Fedora install fest and lot of ubuntu members are going too to help. :)
<YoBoY> Arf phone corrections... today not risque Oo
<daker> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> daker: pong
<daker> good morning mhall119 
<daker> mhall119, bug #685157 
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 685157 in loco-directory "Error while runing the migration command (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685157
<mhall119> about that, did you run syncdb before migrate?
<daker> mhall119, yes
<mhall119> hmmm
<mhall119> is this a clean branch of lp:loco-directory?
<daker> mhall119, a fresh bzr branch + syncdb+ migrate
<daker> then i got the error
<mhall119> using sqlite?
<daker> yes
<mhall119> new db?
<daker> yes
<mhall119> alright, I'll try it on my end in a bit, gotta take the kids out for some donuts and coffee
<mhall119> donuts for them, coffee for me
<mhall119> ;)
<daker> mhall119, ok have fun
<daker> mhall119, ping
<cjohnston> do be do be do
<cjohnston> mhall119: rather than "hacking" a fix to my migration issue, is there some way to "fix it right"?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-05
<mhall119> cjohnston: the one where I re-generated the file?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> in 22 seconds you left. :-/
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> did you re-generate the migration script?
<himanshu> hi
<cjohnston> mhall119: I don't know how to remove the south stuff and all... It shouldn't be that hard though should it? (i.e. shouldn't have to do all that extra work to make it work)
<mhall119> cjohnston: to remove the south stuff, you just have to delete the rows in the south_migrationhistory tables
<mhall119> for me it was just 'DELETE FROM south_migrationhistory WHERE id >= 26' or something like that, from the sqlite commandline client
<mhall119> or do "./manage.py migrate $app $previousrev"
<mhall119> to have south back itself out
<cjohnston> ic
<mhall119> nigelb: you alright?
<nigelb> mhall119: Hurts like hell, but otherwise okay
<nigelb> mhall119: A drunk dude crashed into me while I was turning.  Pretty sure he didn't see til the last moment.
<nigelb> Thankfully, my mum and dad didn't see it happen but came in a few minutes later.
<mhall119> wow
<mhall119> were you in a car or on a bike?
<nigelb> A bike
<nigelb> Got a few scratches on right hand and leg and a contusion in my right lower back
<mhall119> ouch
<mhall119> well take care man, hope you get better soon
<nigelb> I'm dreading tomorrow.  I'm pretty sure all the pain will hit tomorrow.
<mhall119> probably, yeah
<nigelb> Also, had to tell mom that I already had 2 falls.  Wasn't a good sight today :p
<cjohnston> mhall119: to do the ./man migrate prev rev.. how do I know the rev #?
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you just push your working one and ill work off that?
<mhall119> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/meeting-feature
<albertodjs> hi!!!!!!!!!!1
<albertodjs> hay alguna manera de descargar ubuntu netbook edition por torrent
<albertodjs> it;s some body there
<albertodjs> hi somebady could help me
<ALAYA> hi
<ALAYA> I'm Zied ALAYA from Ubuntu-tn
<ALAYA> the local team in tuinisia
<ALAYA> is there some person from the loco council here ?
<daker> ALAYA, 
<daker> !loco-council
<ubot4`> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<daker> !lococouncil
<ubot4`> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ALAYA> daker: yes
<ALAYA> ah, thank you :)
<daker> ALAYA, yw
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  popey is here, all you have to do is to ask him your question ;)
<ALAYA> MaWaLe: I'm writing an email about it :)
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  i think that a discussion in "life" is more pertinent. As you want bro'
<ALAYA> MaWaLe: we have a classroom right now in #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<ALAYA> so I prefer an mail ;)
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  i'm monitoring this class session :D Good job my friend
<YoBoY> yop
<cjohnston> mhall119: for meetings, have a text box to specify a channel, or add something to the team admin page to allow meetings to only be planned in specified channels in a manytomany?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-28
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha 
<bkerensa> hi
 * nigelb huge paultag 
<cjohnston> not nice to call paultag huge nigelb :-P
<nigelb> BAH
<nigelb> ./me hugs paultag 
 * nigelb hugs paultag 
<nigelb> Generally fail day today :)
 * paultag hugs nigelb 
<paultag> huzzah, greg-g!
<paultag> he's come to save^Wreplace me!
<akgraner> paultag, too funny!
<mhall119> akgraner: I don't know how you guys keep sane driving in mountainous areas all the time
<akgraner> mhall119, hehe
<akgraner> it's great - remember I grew up here...so flat land was weird to me...
<mhall119> seriously, I feel like someone stuck a knife between my shoulders after just a day of it
<mhall119> and I wasn't even on the blue ridge pkwy this time
<akgraner> yeah it can get get like that, but driving in places like DC, Boston and San Francisco do that to me
<mhall119> I gotta say, Bryson City was a beautiful little town 
<mhall119> Asheville was weird though
<akgraner> :-)  I'm glad you all enjoyed it - wish I could have driven up to see you all
<akgraner> I love Asheville - I'm there about once a week
<mhall119> I call it Hillbilly Hipster, for it's southern take on hipster fashion
<mhall119> though there was also an element of punk/grunge fashion tooo
<mhall119> like I said, weird
<mhall119> but intersting
<mhall119> holy crap at the cost of seeing the biltmore though, $70 per person?
<greg-g> paultag: :) thanks buddy
<paultag> greg-g: you rock, man. I'm stoked you're taking my place
<paultag> greg-g: ^5
<greg-g> paultag: ^5
<paultag> greg-g: czajkowski'll hook you up with irc access
<paultag> greg-g: say, you wouldn't happen to know python, would you?
<paultag> </loco-council> :)
<greg-g> paultag: define "know" :)
<paultag> greg-g: fair enough :)
<paultag> greg-g: you now have +w on lp:locolint, which might be nice for someone to maintain :)
<paultag> ok, brb, lunch
<greg-g> heh
<mhall119> paultag: sad to see you step down, greg-g has big shoes to fill
<paultag> mhall119: nah. greg-g's got it in the bag
<paultag> greg-g: how's things going?
<paultag> greg-g: need anything out of me? docs, info, whatever?
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-29
<bkerensa> paultag: You moving to Debian full time?
<bkerensa> :D
<paultag> bkerensa: yeah, I'm gone :)
<paultag> bkerensa: I'm going to start NM before the end of the year
<paultag> or early january
<bkerensa> paultag: Well then you should come to the first ever Ubuntu Local Jam/Debian Bug Squashing Party ;)
<bkerensa> heh
<paultag> bkerensa: it's not first ever :)
<paultag> we had an Ubuntu Upstream Jam
<paultag> and we've had a few ubuntu / debian hackathons at MIT
<paultag> there are enough DDs in boston to make that super easy to pull off
<bkerensa> maybe vorlon made a typo :P
<paultag> :)
<paultag> bkerensa: but yeah, I'm stoked.
<bkerensa> paultag: Well its sad to see you leave... You provided more guidance to our loco then anyone else on the council
<bkerensa> ;)
<paultag> bkerensa: I'll be around here or there, but I'm dropping roles
<greg-g> paultag: not yet :) I will be looking into the locolint stuff more in depth later, I'm not feeling the best (headache and such) right now, so minimizing comptuer time
<paultag> greg-g: totally. rock on :)
<paultag> greg-g: just trying to make the transition unsuck
<greg-g> paultag: thanks man
<paultag> greg-g: get some rest, we'll be around :)
<greg-g> paultag: where should I find you in IRC-land in the future (if not here)?
<paultag> (the royal we)
<paultag> greg-g: as `paultag' on here or oftc, but I'll idle here for at least the cycle, if not more
 * greg-g nods
<paultag> so if you don't find me, I'm screen'd
<paultag> or email :)
<greg-g> word
<paultag> paragraph
<paultag> ok, great
<paultag> get sleep, greg-g :)
<paultag> rock on, congrats
<mhall119> paultag: it seems once again I'm going to have to say you were right
<mhall119> at least, a little bit right
<mhall119> you were a little bit wrong too, which makes it easier :)
<paultag> mhall119: well alright :)
<paultag> mhall119: how so, if I might ask :)
<paultag> (forgive me if I lag out, wifi is flaky)
<mhall119> mine too, I blame U1
<mhall119> anyway, I've been working my way through outlining my whole "capitalism in the open source community" essay
<paultag> ah, very flaky subject :)
<mhall119> and there's very little application of capital going on
<paultag> humm.
<paultag> mhall119: well tell me, what did you find?
<mhall119> trying to map what we have to a real-world market system, the closest I can get is a Jeffersonian yoeman-farmer/agrarian economy
<paultag> hurmm.
<paultag> mhall119: what's the closest brand of communism you could match with how you were profiling f/oss communities?
<mhall119> I'm not as familiar with communist economic models
<mhall119> I was leaning towards a gift economy, but we're really not
<paultag> yeah, I always had a hard time finding a good fit
<paultag> it's just sort of.. odd. Once you factor in the complete lack of scarcity, it's tough to find any economic model
<mhall119> so basically we have project owners == land owners, and contributors == laborers, but I haven't found anything in f/loss that has the caracteristics of an investor/businessman
<paultag> mhall119: I'm not sure I totally buy the land owner argument
<mhall119> paultag: not really, ESR's essay does a good job of showing that the commodity of value in f/loss is recognition, not code
<paultag> because at any point you can take the farm and copy it somewhere else without any real drain
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, I mean, sure.
<paultag> but at the same time, it's more about talent then recognition
<paultag> imho
<mhall119> in which case, a fork of a project doesn't give you all the value of reputation of the original project
<paultag> sure, the ole' survival of the fittest model
<mhall119> again, the common commodity isn't the code itself
<paultag> the beryl / compiz fork / merge is a good example
<mhall119> like you said, there's no scarcity of code, so it has little value as a commodity
<paultag> right
<paultag> like I said, it's all very darkly :)
<mhall119> but there is a scarcity (or at least non-infinite) amount of recognition to go around
<mhall119> my only problem with that is, recognition isn't exactly a commodity, not all recognition is equal
<paultag> I'm not super sold with that argument
<mhall119> which?
<paultag> but I'll take it for now
<paultag> that we trade and deal in recognition
<paultag> it's a sort of... by-product
<mhall119> did you read ESR's essay I linked you to a while back?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, his argument was that, I seem to recall
<mhall119> he makes a strong case, IMO
<paultag> he does
<paultag> but I don't buy it totally
<paultag> I don't know. It's all very murky
<paultag> I'm not so sure we have a good way to model this stuff
<mhall119> but I think I can take that and, applying traditional market principles, explain some of the things we see in our community
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, sure.
<paultag> the only thing is you can't "spend" your 'cred
<mhall119> we'll see, it's all just a hypothesis at this point
<paultag> you can flaunt it and use it
<paultag> but there's no "drain"
<mhall119> paultag: you can though, and you do without knowing it
<mhall119> and you can drain it
<paultag> which I guess is why we see a lot of jerkoffs
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, but not by using it
<paultag> if there is such a thing
<mhall119> think of the people who used to get others to work for them, but can't anymore, because they shot their reputation
<mhall119> or, think of people you know who do good work, but are asking for others to do work for them so often that their requests for work start gaining less and less response
<paultag> humm
<mhall119> an example, if I put out an alpha version of a diving log, how many people would be interested in such a program?
<paultag> yeah yeah yeah, linus :)
<mhall119> now, imagine if Linux was throwing one of those out every week
<mhall119> how long before people stopped rushing to contribute to them?
<paultag> mhall119: but see, I'm not totally convinced that that can't be modeled with marxist theory
<mhall119> maybe, which of his books should I read to get a better understanding of his theories?
<paultag> mhall119: well, for this. Humm.
<mhall119> I have the communist manifesto, I'm thinking I should get das kapital too
<paultag> mhall119: Dask Kapital is dense
<mhall119> then, of course, I need to read keynes and that austrian guy too
<paultag> erm, Das
<paultag> mhall119: try the Economic and Philosophical Manuscripts of 1844
<mhall119> on sec
<paultag> mhall119: his theory of alienation / estrangement of labor is huge in this, I think
<paultag> I think it's part of the reason why I can code so much and not feel stressed by it
<mhall119> bah, google books fails me on that one
<paultag> mhall119: there's a wiki page on this, I'm sure
<paultag> one sec
<paultag> mhall119: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marx's_theory_of_alienation <- I think this affects F/OSS communites 
<mhall119> oh, 1966, probably still under copyright
<paultag> Alienation from the product he produces
<paultag> The labour becomes impersonal
<paultag> Alienation from the human race
<paultag> Alienation from other human beings
<paultag> His argument is working for someone else to produce goods that you have no "say" in (that is to say, works that are estranged from you)
<paultag> the worker is subject to those 4 things
<paultag> as described on the wiki :)
<paultag> by doing F/OSS work we become more human
<paultag> boom. truth bomb
<mhall119> that only works if you are doing f/loss work for different reasons
<mhall119> it's not because the code is f/loss
<paultag> true
<paultag> if you foss for fun :)
<paultag> if you do it for work, it's just as bad as normal work
<paultag> erm, not normal. nonfree
<mhall119> hmmm, you know, I think I can use that
<paultag> mhall119: that's just one very small (and almost tangent) note - there's a lot of good stuff in marx
<mhall119> if you do f/oss work for the recognition you get, not the joy of making it....
<paultag> a lot of original / translated marx is very dense, so the sparknotes might be just as good
<paultag> mhall119: ah, yes. True.
<mhall119> ah tomoboy, what did I do before we met?
<mhall119> I'm going to have to structure this into a series of blog posts, just my notes are too long for just one
<paultag> yeah
<mhall119> paultag: unrelated, but when I'm ready to get my Qimo packages into Debian, would you be able to help me get them right and sponsor them?
<paultag> mhall119: sure, I'd be glad to help in any way I can
<mhall119> thanks man
<paultag> mhall119: I can review it to archive-quality and you can shoot it off for real sponsorship
<mhall119> you better not /quit this channel
<paultag> then sync it back :)
<paultag> mhall119: nah, I wont
<mhall119> I'm not sure I'll be ready before the debian import freeze on 12.04, we'll see
<paultag> mhall119: file a RC bug ;)
<paultag> mhall119: and DIF is fine, you can sync during alphas
<paultag> mhall119: you just have to request it :)
<paultag> after DIF *
<mhall119> my packages don't currently work, haven't for a couple cycles now
<paultag> mhall119: well, get it in ship-shape and we can get it playing nicely :)
<mhall119> I need to finish stripping out my xubuntu-desktop dependencies
<paultag> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> 47
<nigelb> bah
 * paultag kicks feet up
<czajkowski> >:(
 * paultag waves to czajkowski over his piña colada
<paultag> aloha :)
<czajkowski> there are words for you mister! 
<paultag> czajkowski: like "lovie-dovie" and "awesome"?
<czajkowski> I never use the word awesome!
<paultag> czajkowski: "totally bogus!"
<paultag> or as we say: "to-bo"
<paultag> more of a toe then a too/two
<czajkowski> nutter
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-30
<mhall119> damn Register :(
<pleia2> wow, you're famous!
<pleia2> (also, doh)
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> somehow I also became "Canonical questions Distrowatch share slide figures"
<mhall119> when I was just "Some guy points out that our reporting is bogus"
 * mhall119 has sent a few emails asking for corrections to that article
<nigelb> soon-to-be Canonical employee?
<nigelb> ha
<mhall119> yeah, let's just say the article wasn't 100% accurate
<nigelb> Did I tell you about the mozilla article the register wrote?
<mhall119> no
<nigelb> The corrections were longer than the article.
<mhall119> ha!
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> morning (:
<czajkowski> aloha 
<paultag> howdy czajkowski 
<czajkowski> doody
<paultag> :)
<paultag> "In other news today, Mike Hall (mhall119) says 'Nuh-uh!' the to critics."
<nigelb> heh
<xdatap1> I don't get it
<Pendulum> paultag: is that "nuh-uh" or "neener-neener"?
<Pendulum> or possibly "ur doing it wrong"?
<nigelb> Pendulum++
<paultag> Pendulum: "Distrowatch's 'I'm rubber and you are glue' at 8"
<paultag> xdatap1: jokes :)
<babu> hello all
<babu> Please let me know has anybody has worked in LSB standardization
<babu> how effective it is 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-01
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dholbach> salut
<YoBoY> comment ça va Daniel ?
<dholbach> je suis un peu fatigué
<dholbach> mais ça va
<dholbach> et toi?
<YoBoY> bien merci :)
<dholbach> :)
<YoBoY> tu tombes bien, I have a question for someone and I don't know where to send it, perhaps you have some clue ^^"
<dholbach> just ask and we'll see
<bkerensa> ;0
<YoBoY> our loco have now its own mailing list server, but each time this server send email to @ubuntu.com adress it's rejected, the error said "Sender address rejected: Domain not found". We tried to contact webmaster@canonical.com but no luck and the problem is here since the begining (more than one month)
<dholbach> try asking in #canonical-sysadmin
<YoBoY> ok, I'm going now, thank you :)
<jasonjang> hi~ all, I think that  #canonical-sysadmin is too busy recently.
<jasonjang> becasue i sent mail to canonical sysadmin at half month ago, but..no reply.
<YoBoY> jasonjang: my point of view is "if you don't have an answer in one week, and it's important, resend an email" :)
<jasonjang> THX so much YoBoY !
<jasonjang> ok, i'll try, But Hmmmm. I've wondering it make tireing or boring him.  THX again.
<locodir-user> hi ppol
<YoBoY> jasonjang: well, when I read my emails and don't have time to answer directly, sometimes I forget to answer and the mail falls on the warp zone of my todo list. I'm never bored if someone remind me I received a mail last week and he need an answer :)
<locodir-user> anyone here knows on how to brute force attack AP with wpa
<YoBoY> locodir-user: hi, you want to attack the wifi network of someone else ?
<locodir-user> no just for study purposes
<locodir-user> i use aircrack but it takes too long and no assurance if i can get a passphrase
<YoBoY> there is perhaps some chans to teach that but you are not on the right place, and this type of questions is not welcome on the #ubuntu* chans
<jasonjang> I think so, #ubunutu than this channel. locodir-user  ^^
<locodir-user> what channel can i ask 
<jasonjang> locodir-user: #ubuntu 
<YoBoY> I don't know
<YoBoY> bonjour Gwaihir :)
<locodir-user> what topic do you accept in this channel
<Gwaihir> bonjour YoBoY!
<jasonjang> locodir-user:  this cannel's title is For help !lococouncil |Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams |  Approved Teams: Get your CDs https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/ |Report  hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com |Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum 
<YoBoY> Gwaihir: did you go to the JM2L ?
<Gwaihir> YoBoY, in the end, unfortunately not
<Gwaihir> finished work too late, and on the saturday was not sure since the beginning
<Gwaihir> do you know how has it gone?
<YoBoY> I don't know, but I'm sure it was great :)
<YoBoY> next year we'll try to have a booth and we'll force you to come :D
<Gwaihir> I will :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<paultag> howdy :)
<mhall119> morning
<paultag> moin mhall119 
<mhall119> what's up paultag ?
<paultag> mhall119: working on a super secret idea
<mhall119> \o/
<paultag> dude
<paultag> it's so good
<paultag> wait for it
<paultag> mhall119: $ nc pault.ag 2017
<mhall119> paultag: wtf is that?
<paultag> mhall119: maximize the terminal
<mhall119> oh, now I see it
<mhall119> ascii animation then?
<paultag> ANSI :)
<mhall119> whatever
<paultag> yep
<mhall119> sure beats mod_python and openid
<mhall119> in terms of fun
<paultag> ;)
<paultag> mhall119: next up, I'll turn that into SDL
<paultag> muhahaha
<locodir-user> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-02
<trinikrono> aloha locoteams
<YoBoY> bonjour
<head_victim> Anyone know if you're able to attach images to ltp events?
<nigelb> I don't think you are.
<nigelb> you host it elsewhere
<head_victim> I didn't think so, but if you don't ask you're never really quite sure.
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> head_victim: why would you want to attach an image to an event?
<head_victim> czajkowski: I was thinking of putting the promo flyer there as well
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> but wouldnt all of the info on the flyer be put into the text boxes?
<head_victim> Pretty much, I'll probably end up just linking to the flyer. The main aim was to get attendees assist with promotion so I thought that would be an easy way.
<czajkowski> head_victim: cool, not saying it's wrong just trying to work out benefit 
<czajkowski> head_victim: there is a link to an annoucement perhaps put the flyer there 
<czajkowski> and that way people click on it 
<czajkowski> and can get it 
<czajkowski> yo're just not uploading it 
<head_victim> Yep, I stole the poster from a -uk release party and reconfigured it to an -au installfest
<head_victim> So I might just upload it back to spreadubuntu
<czajkowski> that might be an idea 
<czajkowski> head_victim: or... plan B 
<czajkowski> upload to a page on your wiki page nad put tha link as the annoucement 
<czajkowski> in case anytyhing happned it on spread ubuntu 
<head_victim> Yeah we sort of had a collaborative effort on the wiki so we can still use it there as well. I kind of like contributing back to the source of the info as well so I might just do it all :)
<czajkowski> you can do both 
<czajkowski> head_victim: you sort out your banner stuff?
<head_victim> Yeah the person who sent the conf pack said they forwarded to marketing.
<head_victim> The conf pack is enroute (they gave a tracking number) and I think I'm waiting to hear about the banner/tablecloth
<czajkowski> ok any problems or you need anything else just shout
<head_victim> Will do :) Thanks heaps for the pointers so far.
<czajkowski> np
 * paultag leans back
<paultag> I can get used to this
<mhall119> heh
<nigelb> Get used to leaning back?
<paultag> yep
<mhall119>  /nick lazytag
<mhall119> :)
<paultag> too much work ;)
<mhall119> heh, touché
 * paultag sips on a drink, which is in a brown paper bag
<mhall119> those aren't very good at containing liquids
<paultag> notbad.gif   :)
<paultag> http://bit.ly/op3IP1
<mhall119> heh
<paultag> so, mhall119, start @ canonical yet?
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> paultag: ISEEWHATYOUDIDTHERE
<paultag> nigelb: -ETHATSTHEJOKE
<nigelb> :)
<paultag> nigelb: so, what's new with you?
<paultag> nigelb: start at mozilla yet?
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> But I did write code for firefox which should land next week into nightlies :)
<paultag> wooo
<nigelb> paultag: Lets chat in a bit. I'm headed to grab something to eat. Haven't eaten all day becuase of some server hell.
<paultag> Oh, and I figure, since I'll be blagging this next week / this weekend -- I've just accepted fulltime work in f/oss python :)
<paultag> nigelb: sure thing
<paultag> nigelb: l8r g8r
<paultag> h8r
<paultag> sk8r
<nigelb> paultag: wow, where/
<nigelb> wait, tell me later.
<nigelb> I'm really hungry ;P
<paultag> yep
<paultag> go!
<cjohnston> paultag: your going to work on summit full time? thats awesome
<paultag> cjohnston: :P
<paultag> cjohnston: it'll be a bit of django, so weekend work is not out of the question
<paultag> well, it might be if I start doing debexpo stuff
<cjohnston> :-)
<paultag> perhaps a patch ;)
<cjohnston> we need all sorts of patches
<cjohnston> ;-)
<paultag> eyepatches
<paultag> pirate hacks
<paultag> do you know what I just relized? I'm no longer in *any* leadership roles
<paultag> this has never happened since 2009. This means I can be snarky and rude with people again!
<paultag> huzzah!
<paultag> cjohnston: so is your face
<paultag> boom, one down
<cjohnston> but I have awesome dive gear :-P
<paultag> :)
<cjohnston> hey.. if i can get a couple things fixed, I'll have a christmas present for you
<paultag> cjohnston: let's see how this new job pans out first, then I've got your back (but nothing long-term, a couble of try-by shootings)
<cjohnston> I have a couple things right now that are two line fixes to get someones feet wet
<paultag> cjohnston: e-fax me, I'll take a look tonight ;)
<cjohnston> e-fax?
<paultag> cjohnston: paultag@ubuntu.com 'll do
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> cjohnston: full-ack
<cjohnston> :-)
<nigelb> cjohnston: No christmas present if I fix things?
<cjohnston> nigelb: it isnt paultag fixing things.. I have to fix something for him to get something
<mhall119> paultag: congrats on the new job
<mhall119> also, when did you stop being snarky?
<paultag> mhall119: your face!
<paultag> boom, you see?
<paultag> i'm on a roll
<mhall119> no, I missed it
<paultag> bet you did! because your face!
<paultag> oh nooo, I can't be stopped
<mhall119> your face can't be stopped
<paultag> face!
<mhall119> what's my best feature?
<mhall119> oh come on!
<mhall119> :(
<paultag> fail!
<czajkowski> paultag: no you fail! 
<paultag> czajkowski: yeah, I do
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> but you're good so all is forgiven 
<paultag> awww
<Augustine> Good evening.
<Santo> mabrika
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-03
<Jadielson> hello
<ashams> Hi
<ashams> is it the right place to ask for a domain on rt.u.c or I should just head to the loco council
<ashams> cprofitt, you're a loco council member, right?
<AlanBell> !loco-council
<ubot4> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<AlanBell> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> ashams: tell them the ticket numbers
<ashams> ok, here's 1: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=18948
<ashams> and 2: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=18323
<ashams> Ok, referring to mail
<cprofitt> ashams: yes
<cprofitt> AlanBell: I think that factoid is incorrect since the latest election
<akgraner> cprofitt, I believe you are correct  - who as to fix that?
<akgraner> s/as/has
<cprofitt> not sure who controls ubot4
<AlanBell> cprofitt: interesting point
<AlanBell> !info gedit
<ashams> cprofitt, can you help me with getting some domains for palestin and syria loco teams!
<ubot4> AlanBell: gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.4-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 515 kB, installed size 1860 kB
<AlanBell> cprofitt: I suspect jpds
<cprofitt> ashams: I am brand new to the process, but I certainly can ask what needs to be done.
<cprofitt> thanks for giving me the ticket information
<AlanBell> there are some bots that are also not pointing at oneiric yet for packages (hence me asking it for package info just then)
<ashams> cprofitt, should mail the loco council?
<ashams> should I*
 * ashams has bad fingers
<cprofitt> I can do that -- I have actually just asked for some guidance on theissue
<ashams> cprofitt, I appreciate it
<ashams> thanks
<cprofitt> np -- I sent an email as well.
<cprofitt> I will follow-up
<ashams> ahmedkhattabshams@gmail.com
<ashams> logest mail address ever :)
<ashams> cprofitt, thanks
<ashams> longest even
<cprofitt> not that bad
<cprofitt> thanks
<czajkowski> ashams: ping 
<ashams> czajkowski, pong :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-04
<paultag> Man, i'm never drinking ever again
<bkerensa> So many Debian and Ubuntu logos being printed from my printed atm
<nigelb> paultag: heh
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
<trickyj> !ronnie
<ubot2> Factoid 'ronnie' not found
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-27
<Tm_T> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
 * jasonjang is away: 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
<kaziweb> I've selected a school to inform them about Ubuntu. Can anyone guide me how can I convince them properly. For sure I need to take some presentation to them. Is there any ready presentation that I can edit, upgrade, translate in Arabic and present it to them?
<kaziweb> This is going to be my first attempt to any school.
<kaziweb> Any guidance that what I can offer them?
<wdalhaj> hi
<coolbhavi> hey wdalhaj 
<wdalhaj> hi cool
<wdalhaj> how u doing
<wdalhaj> i got some Qz here! nd i wish somebody answer me!
<czajkowski> wdalhaj: well then ask :) 
<wdalhaj> What is LoCo? and How i can contribute to
<wdalhaj> it?
<czajkowski> wdalhaj: loco - is local communities
<czajkowski> wdalhaj: where are you based?
<wdalhaj> Africa - Sudan.. so can i make a LoCo community here?
<czajkowski> wdalhaj: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<czajkowski> have you see the teams there
<czajkowski> so as long as there is not one already :) then yes 
<czajkowski> we;d love more new locos
<czajkowski> wdalhaj: http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/
<wdalhaj> yes, No teams in Sudan
<czajkowski> wdalhaj: then you just need to follow http://loco.ubuntu.com/about-loco/setup/
<wdalhaj> czajkowski: Thanks!
<coolbhavi> wdalhaj, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sd
<coolbhavi> apparently there is a team
<coolbhavi> :)
<wdalhaj> coolbhavi: that's nice, i didn't know!
<wdalhaj> :)
<czajkowski> wdalhaj: cool well wy not join there and see if you can get involved
<czajkowski> and I'm wondering why it's not showing up on the LTP 
<czajkowski> hmm
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, shall I add?
<czajkowski> yeah to https://launchpad.net/~locoteams
<czajkowski> should be pulled in from there 
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, m getting a timeout errot
<coolbhavi> error
<coolbhavi> when I open the page
<czajkowski> yeah I'm just reporting that not 
<czajkowski> *now
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: it'll only oops atm when anyone from the loco council views that page 
<czajkowski> trying to work out why now 
<coolbhavi> hmm thats weird :(
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: go here https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+members
<czajkowski> you can do it via that route 
<czajkowski> at least in the mean time till I poke someone 
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, thanks invited 
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: thank you
<coolbhavi> czajkowski, ll poke the loco contact now and once he approves ll add to LTP
<czajkowski> nods
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-01
<chanthu> hi
<chanthu> hi
<chanthu> hello............
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-27
<PabloRubianes> GatoLoko, andas por ahi?
<jose> PabloRubianes: me parece que debe andar dormido por la hora :P
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
<marcus> hi. is there a channel for the ubuntu irc admins?
<dholbach> marcus, #ubuntu-irc
<marcus> thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-29
<dholbach> good morning
<Ai> Hello to all.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-30
<elacheche_anis> Hey
<elacheche_anis> I'm looking to change the ML of a LP groupe to a private one, how can I do that :)
<elacheche_anis> Hey :)
<belkinsa> Can anyone join the LoCo contacts mailing list?
<JanC> belkinsa: if you mean if everybody can join it, then the answer is yes
<belkinsa> Thank you.  The recent vUDS sessions for the LoCo stuff fired me up and I want to help, when needed.
<JanC> locoteam contacts are expected to join it, everybody else can too
<elacheche_anis> JanC, I'm looking to change the ML of a LP groupe to a private one, how can I do that :)
<belkinsa> Should I introduce myself to the list?
<JanC> elacheche_anis: I don't know if that's possible 
<JanC> belkinsa: if you think that's useful, why not?  but it's not mandatory (some people just subscribe to read it mostly)
<belkinsa> Okay, thanks.
<elacheche_anis> Thanks JanC :)
<JanC> elacheche_anis: I think czajkowski should be able to answer such questions
<JanC> elacheche_anis: and maybe also try #launchpad
<elacheche_anis> Oh great :) I'll wait an answer from czajkowski :) And didn't know about #launchpad I'll ask them too :) thanks JanC :)
<JanC> seems like czajkowski might be working for another company right now...
<JanC> but #launchpad should still be useful
<elacheche_anis> ok :) thx
<JanC> I guess I haven't been active enough to follow who works where recently  :-/
<elacheche_anis> It's life JanC :) you can't stay always in touch with every boday :/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-01
<unlimite16_> hola :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-24
<jacklyn> hi 
<geochr> Good morning from Greece
<geochr> I reported a bug a few months ago, please check it and give your help...I think that this bug report affects many teams an not only the Greek team.
<geochr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/1266090
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1266090 in LoCo Team Portal "Feed photos on loco portal team's page from other services expect Flickr or Picasa" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1266090 in LoCo Team Portal "Feed photos on loco portal team's page from other services expect Flickr or Picasa" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> good morning
<daker> geochr: OK i'll take a look at it
<geochr> thanks daker 
<mhall119> geochr: does your team's photo gallery have an API that the loco team portal can query to get those photos?
<geochr> mhall119, i can't give you a certenly answer, but i can ask our admins for sure.
<geochr> mhall119, what excatly do you want to answer them?
<mhall119> geochr: we'll just need a way to get a list of picture URLs that doesn't involve screen-scrapping through your HTML content
<mhall119> also, if this is a WP or Drupal plugin you're using, something other teams can use, that would be best. We can't maintain separate import methods for each team
<geochr> mhall119, i understand that is impossible to make one methoth for its team, i don't ask this for Greek team 
<geochr> i want a way diferent from Picassa and Flick
<geochr> If there is a new method which can use it all team, it would be great
<geochr> otherwise you can give us a suggestion to fix our photogallery in order to fitted to loco portal
<mhall119> geochr: we implemented functions for the handful of services we knew people were using (that also provided an API), we can add more if you want to use something different
<geochr> so you suggest us to add an API on our photogallery and then we are able to set the loco portal, am i correct? 
<geochr> mhall119, I don't have administration knowledges, so if you can tell me what i must ask you our admins, or make a post in the bug.
<mhall119> geochr: my desire is (1) to have an API at all, and (2) to have something that more than one team is going to use
<geochr> ok i will discuss with the team and i will be back
<geochr> mhall119, the option (2) is the soloution is preferred, i don't want something specific for ubuntu Greece
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-25
<thepheinex> hi all
<thepheinex> is anyone here?
<wxl> someone is.
<thepheinex> lol
<thepheinex> hi
<wxl> yo
<wxl> don't mind me. i'm working on becoming a font designer. :)
<thepheinex> thats ok 
<wxl> you need something?
<thepheinex> im new to ubuntu working on get it booted 
<wxl> you pick a strange channel to seek support from :)
<thepheinex> oh ok
<wxl> #ubuntu would be the ideal place for that, assuming you're using ubuntu proper
<wxl> this channel is for help related to Local Communities (LoCos)
<wxl> which brings up another point: many LoCos offer in person support
<thepheinex> oh ok sorry
<wxl> you should see if you have one!
<thepheinex> thanks for your help
<wxl> hey no problem
<wxl> have a great day and welcome to the community thepheinex :)
<thepheinex> thanks
<thepheinex> what is it i need to have/?
<wxl> to boot ubuntu?
<thepheinex> ye
<thepheinex> yes
<wxl> oh it's pretty easy. you download the iso, burn it to a cd, reboot, and there you have ubuntu (you may have to adjust bios settings to get the machine to boot to cd first)
<wxl> if you want to go to the official support channel just type:
<wxl>  /join #ubuntu
<wxl> without the space
<thepheinex> ok 
<wxl> there are 1667 nicks there rather than the 44 here :)
<wxl> so the help is a lot better~!
<thepheinex> ok thanks
<wxl> no problem!
<nadaeus> hi dear all, please I have a persistent problem since months ago 
<nadaeus> It's been there a while now but no solution for me as yet: wifi after resume/suspend
<nadaeus> tried almost everything on the net, but in vein
<nadaeus> anyone can help?
<geochr> mhall119, Hi mhall119  are you available gor a few minutes?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-27
<dholbach> good morning
<belkinsa> To the USA LoCo's: Happy Thanksgiving!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-28
<dholbach> good morning
<quack1> Hi ! Is there someone working on the french translation of xUbuntu here ?
<YoBoY> quack1, hi, the french translation of "xubuntu" is done by the same team as ubuntu
<quack1> YoBoY: Ok, I find a typo in it, is there some kind of bug-tracker somewhere, so it could be fixed ? 
<quack1> YoBoY: I'm too lazy to start a hole translation environment just to fix it ;)
<YoBoY> it depends on where you find the typo
<YoBoY> translation is a big aggregation of different projects
<YoBoY> some parts are translated by the ubuntu french translation team, some others by the french translation teams of the related project (for example, xfce is not translated by the ubuntu team)
<quack1> I wonder if it's actually in Ubuntu or just in Xfce
<quack1> It's in the top right panel, near the "shutdown" button
<quack1> actually, the typo is in the translation of the "sleep" label
<YoBoY> (i'm not using xfce ;) can't help finding the right project)
<YoBoY> but wait, I'll try to find the page listing all the packages translated by the ubuntu french team
<quack1> ok, thanks for your help :)
<YoBoY> the list we use in french : https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ubuntu-l10n-fr/utopic
<YoBoY> the portal for ubuntu translation : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations
<YoBoY> lot to read, but you have some clues to find your typo :)
<YoBoY> bonne chance :)
<quack1> YoBoY: Thank you for this, I think I will find my way to the good one in this page :)
<YoBoY> by the way, for more help, use the ubuntu-fr-l10n mailing list : https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-fr-l10n
<quack1> Merci ! :p
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-30
 * wxl yawns
 * wxl taps fingers impatiently waiting for his RT ticket for hosting to get worked on
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-23
<Kilos> morning everyone
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-24
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hi nhaines, around?
<mhall119> nhaines: hey, ping me if/when you have a minute please
<nhaines> mhall119: pong!
<mhall119> nhaines: hey, I think we're all good now that ubucon.org is moved to the new site
<nhaines> mhall119: I saw that.  It hasn't propgated to my ISP yet, though.  (Although it's fine with T-Mobile, so that's annoying.)
<mhall119> nhaines: oh, I know what else I wanted to ask, have you setup a meetup group for California LoCo that we can use to register the UbuCon event?
<nhaines> Nope! I almost did that this weekend but got caught up with a rush job a client wanted.  I'm going to look at it now before I do the next job.  :)
<mhall119> thanks nhaines 
<nhaines> mhall119: and done! http://www.meetup.com/UbuntuCalifornia/
<pleia2> neat, scary
<tsimonq2> like my away message :(
<tsimonq2> scary
<nhaines> Maybe I should have left the hyphen in.
<nhaines> All URLs now broken!  \o/
<nhaines> http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/
<nhaines> mhall119: www.ubucon.org doesn't resolve.  Whom do I have to poke to get a CNAME record set up for that?
<mhall119> nhaines: richard I believe
<mhall119> yay, our map is growing! http://www.meetup.com/pro/ubuntu/
<nhaines> Yay!
<nhaines> Also I think the Catalan team is registered twice, so... I think someone should look into that.  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-25
<mhall119> nhaines: I think dpm had to re-create it to change the country it was set to
<mhall119> so one is old and should be removed
<coolbhavi> !lococouncil 
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> oooh bhavi's alive
<coolbhavi> guys my nick is not able to join in :(
<wxl> hm
<coolbhavi> #ubuntu-lococouncil
<wxl> is your nick registered?
<coolbhavi> yes
<wxl> are you identified?
<coolbhavi> hang on
<wxl> you certainly don't have a cloak
<wxl> btw coolbhavi go vote on those bugs when you get a chance :)
<coolbhavi> yes m upto speed on whats goin on in the lists
<wxl> ko
<coolbhavi> hangon ll identify myself and be back
<coolbhavi> ah crazy office proxy sucks
<wxl> coolbhavi: you can't identify because of the proxy?
<coolbhavi> I think so freenode is not taking my password in
<wxl> well that's essential in order to get in the channel
<coolbhavi> wxl, voted on ubuntu-myanmar bug
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil~
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> oh, just curious :)
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I heard that once the UCC gets voted in then the LC will be updated as well
<bigwolf78> Hello?
<dholbach> good morning
<marcus> hi all. does one know how i can figure out the exact number of official ubuntu members in our loco team?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: hm?
<tsimonq2> wxl: do we have a Washington LoCo that is verified and active?
<wxl> tsimonq2: DC or state?
<tsimonq2> wxl: State, Washington Satte, that is why I pinged you, if that answer is no, you will know why
<tsimonq2> *stste
<tsimonq2> OMG
<tsimonq2> *state
<tsimonq2> there
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes?
<wxl> tsimonq2: you keeping information from me? :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: is that a yes or a no?
<wxl> tsimonq2: you can answer your own questions here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#North%20America
<tsimonq2> well :P
<wxl> suffice it to say there is one
<wxl> but no
<wxl> not verified
<tsimonq2> active?
<wxl> not really
<wxl> i mean there's VERY active people in washington
<wxl> there was some sort of controversy when someone tried to create a pacific northwest loco
<wxl> kind of put a damper on both oregon and washingtton
<tsimonq2> wxl: I was just wondering if there was a LoCo presence in LinuxCon North America 2016
<wxl> wth is that?
<wxl> can't possibly compare to LinuxFest Northwest, which Oregon goes up to
<tsimonq2> that too
<wxl> i've never heard of LinuxCon tho
<tsimonq2> because I have heard about a sh*tton of conferences
<wxl> LinuxCon looks like it's down in CA so more likely a question for nhaines 
<wxl> and/or pleia2 
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> no that's the "collaboration summit"
<wxl> the official thingy is in Toronto
<wxl> so that's someone else entirely
<tsimonq2> oh wow
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> just wondered
<wxl> kind of interesting tho
<genii> Toronto, what?
<genii> ( thats where I am )
<tsimonq2> wxl: anyways, updating you on the Wisconsin LoCo team whereabouts, meeting next Tuesday, on YT here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WsIqPM8kPE , new logo for the team(done by our art guy, named Alex, a year older then me :D) which looks AWESOME(among other things that will be on the wiki page soon), forwarding the Kernel Team and the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter to the list every week, also, lately I have been looking at the various systems
<tsimonq2> and that we are active :D
<wxl> good job!
<tsimonq2> although we ARE a little shorthanded
<tsimonq2> wxl: but overall, this is working well so far
<wxl> keep spreading the word and ht at will get resolved i'm sure :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I would HIGHLY encourage you to either watch the livestream when it is happening, or watch over it afterwards
<tsimonq2> wxl: as I have said before, we are looking at a facilitative oligarchy
<tsimonq2> wxl: everything we plan on discussing is here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1022/detail/
<tsimonq2> wxl: gonna be awesome, can't wait :D
<wxl> good job tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> wxl: so that is about it, if you have any suggestions/questions/comments/concerns, please let me know! :D
<tsimonq2> I did most of the work, although Alex was pretty active with artwork
<tsimonq2> wxl: well, that is all for my little informal report of how our LoCo is doing :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-26
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> could someone give me some feedback on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam ? I just updated it
 * coolbhavi clicks
<coolbhavi> tsimonq2, data page could be renamed as About page or Team info page, Quick start can contain a LP team link as well
<tsimonq2> coolbhavi: working on the Quick Start page
<coolbhavi> are there any ubuntu members on the team?
<tsimonq2> coolbhavi: it's a work in progress
<tsimonq2> umm Anthony Hook
<tsimonq2> that's all I can think of off the top of my head
<tsimonq2> although I am looking to get my membership
<coolbhavi> Maybe you can add existing ubuntu members name there and add a caption below that something like "next one could be you!"
<tsimonq2> I will in the Orientation page
<tsimonq2> working on that now
 * tsimonq2 ironically doesn't even DO documentation
<tsimonq2> coolbhavi: I have my design guy working hard
<coolbhavi> btw nice page :)
<tsimonq2> coolbhavi: any minor suggestions besides what you have already said?
<coolbhavi> Maybe have all the present and past history of meetings in /TeamReports
<coolbhavi> and rename /meetings page to Meeting agenda
<tsimonq2> TeamReports is kinda an older page, gonna keep it how it is for now
<tsimonq2> but I will make an indicator in that page saying so
<tsimonq2> and good idea
<coolbhavi> okay :) and thats all I have for now :) good page though
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: for tomorrow, because I know you aren't on, please look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam ad let me know what you think. I prettied it up a lot.
<tsimonq2> coolbhavi: he is kinda my "mentor", so I wanna kinda brag and show him :D
<tsimonq2> s/brag and show him/show it off/
<coolbhavi> superb :) good work keep it up!
 * coolbhavi says good night from a freezing NJ :)
<tsimonq2> night! :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: where would we go to get our LoCo Ubuntu Forum reset?
<tsimonq2> wxl: wait, nvm
<tsimonq2> wxl: we voted to axe the forums
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-27
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tsimonq2> is this still a thing? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Summarizing_Your_Meetings
<ASIF> Sir i am using ubuntu 14.04
<ASIF> and m unable to run plugin in chrome
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-28
<tsimonq2> wxl: hey! did a lot of LoCo stuff for our upcoming meeting. I had our head graphics guy working like crazy, as he had free time too. so look at our wiki page and the subpages. All except the Team Reports have valid info in them and all of them are cleaned up. Here is a link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam
<tsimonq2> wxl: we have details for our next meeting too, so it would be awesome if you could watch the livestream either during or afterwards.
<tsimonq2> wxl: all details are easy enough to find on the wiki page'
<wxl> nice!
<wxl> you're going to use hangouts then tsimonq2 ?
<tsimonq2> wxl: yep!
<tsimonq2> wxl: I already have two of my friends watching. I plan on starting at 6:50 by myself to kinda give a brief intro to who we are and what we are doing, as well as links to items, for people who don't know and are watching afterwards
<tsimonq2> wxl: and then the meeting will wrap up around 8:00, but I will stay until 8:10 to say sorta the same things, as well as give extra links and resources
<wxl> i wish there was a good foss alternative to hangouts…
<tsimonq2> but it does what we need it for, so good enough
<tsimonq2> at least IMO
<tsimonq2> wxl: so here is our agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/1022/detail/
<tsimonq2> wxl: take a look
<tsimonq2> wxl: so a lot more details about what I have done and where we are going in the future are going to be in that livestream, so I would highly reccomend watching
<tsimonq2> *recommend
<tsimonq2> wxl: so that wraps up my little mini-report! :D
<wxl> nice
<wxl> keep up the good work
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: so do you plan on watching just for documentational/informational purposes?
<wxl> if i can watch
<tsimonq2> ok, cool :D
<tsimonq2> (all times are in CST, so 4:50 your time)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-29
<ariado> Welcome !
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-29
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-01
<Kilos> o/
<elacheche> o/ 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-02
<Sameh> hello
<Sameh> can some1 help me?
<wxl> Sameh: this is not necessarily support, but if you tell me your problem, i can point you in the right direction
<Sameh> I have a vaio sony laptop and my wifi doesnt work on it after i installed ubuntu 16.04
<Sameh> i tried the additional drivers and my driver was there and marked 
<wxl> Sameh: if you're fine with english, then i would suggest #ubuntu. otherwise, let me know your preferred language
<Sameh> english or arabic
<wxl> let me see if i can find the place for arabic
<Sameh> ok
<wxl> !arabic | Sameh 
<ubot5> Sameh: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<wxl> there ya go :)
<wxl> there are also some channels specific to particular regions, too
<wxl> but that may be better if you wanted in person support
<wxl> you can interact with a map at loco.ubuntu.com
 * genii makes sure wxl gets some of the good coffee
<wxl> thanks genii. i needed a refill
<genii> :)
<Sameh> wxl
<Sameh> wxl: there is no respond in the other channels.. can u help me with my poor english though? :D 
<wxl> Sameh: usually a little bit of patience is suffient. especially in #ubuntu. it tends to be very active.
<wxl> Sameh: that said, we'd need to know what device you have. could you pastebin the results of `lspci -nnk`
<Sameh> okay sec
<Sameh> http://pastebin.com/Zm3UtXxN
<wxl> ah yes broadcom
<wxl> so fun
<wxl> !broadcom
<ubot5> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> ^^ follow that, Sameh 
<wxl> you have a BCM43142
<wxl> the PCI ID is 14e4:4365
<wxl> seems like you have TWO kernel modules (bcma, wl
<wxl> that's probably part of your problem
<wxl> that wiki page talks about how to blacklist. you should follow that for the one you're not using
<Sameh> okay i will try
<wxl> also while i'm at it i notice you have two modules for video as well (nvidiafb, nouveau). you should probably blacklist the one you're not using
<wxl> also it seems like you're not currently using either one of those kernel drivers for the wifi
<wxl> which is troubling as it suggests that they're not working
<wxl> first start with making sure that they're the right driver
<wxl> ping me if you need further help
<Sameh> okay 
<Sameh> thanks :D 
<wxl> no problem :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-03
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-04
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-27
<hggdh> hello. We have Nafallo asking to be re-instated as founder for the #ubuntu-se channel. We (IRCC) would rather have the LoCo council deciding about that. Can the LoCo council member do it, please
<hggdh> s/member/&s/
<Nafallo> o/ :-)
<wxl> kyrofa gsilvapt  nhaines svij kenvandine ^^^
<kenvandine> hey Nafallo!
<Nafallo> finally made my way back to IRC after my colo box died ;-)
<hggdh> so... LoCo decides. We can interface with freenode staff as needed
<hggdh> currently freenode staff is set as founder (prolly automagic take-over when Nafallo left for a long while)
<kenvandine> I'm fine with it, just don't know what to do :)
<kyrofa> Me neither
<wxl> hggdh: i don't think council members have the ability to affect those access lists, do they?
<gsilvapt> I'm okay with this but, as the others said, I don't know what can I do 
<hggdh> oh, we know what to do. We just defer to the LoCo council's decision.
<hggdh> I am requesting the change
<hggdh> move completed. Nafallo is now +F on #ubuntu-se
<hggdh> wxl: you would need to be +F to add +F to another nick
<hggdh> (I, for example, could not do it either as myself, or as IRCC). But Freenode staff can (if the IRCC authorises the move)
<gsilvapt> 3/5 already said yes. Not sure if you need 100%
<kyrofa> gsilvapt, it's already done :)
<gsilvapt> kyrofa:  ok, cool :-) 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-28
<svij> popey: yo! We (the loco council) would like to create "Local Communities" category in the community hub. I've also prepared a pinned post.
<svij> kyrofa: kenvandine: gsilvapt: you should be able to rejoin the #ubuntu-lococuncil channel without strangely reinviting yourself. I've fixed the channel permissions.
<popey> svij: ok. I'll set that up
<svij> popey: thanks :)
<popey> svij: https://community.ubuntu.com/c/local-communities
<popey> svij: https://community.ubuntu.com/t/about-the-local-communities-category/2328 - feel free to edit, so reflect the style of other categories
<svij> popey: do I have the permissions to edit it? I don't see a button to edit yourpost
<popey> hm, okay, gimmie some text in pm and I'll paste it in
<popey> I'll look at making a group in the meantime who can admin that category, and put you all in it, okay?
<svij> yep
<svij> popey: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26063591/
<popey> needs editing
<popey> I'll tweak and publish :)
<svij> thanks :)
<svij> brb
<popey> done
<svij> popey: thanks. Now I see an edit button
<svij> oh, it's just a diff (the pen)
<kenvandine> popey, thx!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-29
<elacheche> Hello folks.. @LC, I just added my LoCo (utn) to your agenda for the re-verification.. We expire tomorrow, can you please extend that until the meeting date?
<elacheche> ping svij popey wxl :)
<popey> hi elacheche - I'm not on the loco council. but "hi" :D
<elacheche> x) Hi popey.. Sorry, I lost focus these days, too much work and community needs :/ x( 
<popey> :)
<svij> elacheche: yep, can do that later today
<elacheche> thanks svij !
<kenvandine> we have quite the backlog, saw another team expire this morning :/
<wxl> kenvandine: feel free to extend teams that are in progress with an expiration of after the meeting. that will give you time to resolve things and make the team feel less bad
<kenvandine> maybe we should do that for all the recent expirations
<wxl> i would suggest it
<kenvandine> i just extended all the teams that expired in the past month as well as the one that was expiring later today
<kenvandine> i extended them until the end of december to give us time to meet and get our act together :)
<wxl> good job, kenvandine :)
<kenvandine> i feel less guilty now :)
<flexiondotorg> wxl tsimonq2 Yo
<flexiondotorg> Are you available?
<tsimonq2> hiho
<tsimonq2> Yep
<flexiondotorg> Interested in your thoughts about how Ubuntu could improve its presence at LFNW this year?
<tsimonq2> We could sponsor it, or have more than just me going ;)
<tsimonq2> Also, maybe a release party
<flexiondotorg> Looks like wxl wants to go too.
<tsimonq2> (since that's right after 18.04)
<tsimonq2> That would be really nice if he could
<tsimonq2> But yeah flexiondotorg, I really don't know what to say ;)
<tsimonq2> We'll have a presense
<tsimonq2> And sponsorship of the event would increase that, I think
<tsimonq2> (we would get a bigger table iirc)
<popey> Is the call for talks still open?
<tsimonq2> It's not opened yet iirc
<popey> A "release party" (everyone welcome) would be fun
<tsimonq2> Right, and I've casually been chatting with bashfulrobot and valorie about logistics
<tsimonq2> So far we've generally agreed that Saturday night is no-go, but maybe a little earlier in the day
<flexiondotorg> No go for what?
<tsimonq2> (because the huge game night is then, unless we somehow collab with them)
<tsimonq2> A release party
<tsimonq2> Maybe
<popey> Is there some element of the game night that can be sponsored?
 * tsimonq2 doesn't really know to be honest :)
<kyrofa> flexiondotorg, I'd like to see that as well. We should definitely be submitting talks when it opens
<popey> like tacos, coffee or beer?
<popey> hehe, ok
<tsimonq2> popey: Good question
<popey> maybe we should contact the organisers?
 * tsimonq2 is on mobile so responses are delayed :P
 * genii 's ears perk up for a moment at the mention of coffee
<tsimonq2> Sure, although I'm not sure who exactly that is, wxl
<tsimonq2> Whoops, popey
<popey> Would you like _us_ to get in touch with them? Or you guys want to take that on? 
<tsimonq2> If you guys are willing to do that then by all means go ahead
<popey> do you have a contact at LFNW we could speak to, or shall we dig that up?
<tsimonq2> genii: There's a coffee shop right in the conference center ;)
<tsimonq2> popey: I don't know, you'd have to dig that up
<popey> kk
<tsimonq2> One other thing to mention is that it would be super great to do a keysigning party, with some Debian Developers there
<tsimonq2> I'm sure I'm not the only one looking at DM ;)
<wxl> popey: you can always go to #lfnw
<wxl> popey: re: sponsorship there's sponsor@linuxfestnorthwest.org
<wxl> they also have a mailing list. let me find that again
<wxl> i think the call for talks is still going on...
<wxl> there it is http://lists.blug.org/cgi-bin/mailman/listinfo/fest-list
<wxl> flexiondotorg, popey: there should be several members of both the lubuntu and kubuntu teams there
<kyrofa> Thanks wxl, subscribed
<wxl> kyrofa: you're coming to LFNW? :)
<kyrofa> wxl, I was there last year
<wxl> oh cool
<genii> We need a LFNE :(
<tsimonq2> Or an LFMW :P
<genii> Heh
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-30
<elacheche> thanks svij :)
